# XBox 360 Game Recomendations



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

OK so it looks like my lad will be getting an XBox 360, so what games do people recommend?

I'll probably be getting COD Modern Warfare 2 for me (if i can cope with using a controller for a 1st person shooter having been used to the keyboard and mouse for all these years!). 

Any recommendations for a 12 year old though? He likes games like Zelda, Super Smash Bros, Mario Kart, Mario etc and on his DSi games like Combat of Giants/Dragons, Pokemon, Asphalt and so on. So a pretty wide choice of genres. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i got "Pure" free with and extra controller, not a new game but its good fun and can be addictive. Its quad racing with jumps, stunts etc.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gotta be forza. All my other games so far (cod mw2, forza 3, assassins creed 2, gta stories from liberty city) are probably too much for someone of that age. My brother has fable 2 though, and he's 13 and loves it. Didn't take him long to complete though. There's loads of good cheap games for xbox which is why I just chopped the ps3 in for it. Got bored of no games ever coming out.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The missus won't let him play GTA although i do on the ps2 with the sound down and make sure he doesn't know dildos for weapons cheat! lol!

Cheers. keep them coming.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

forza :thumb:

http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/forza-motorsport-3/10048619.html

£18


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

buckas said:


> forza :thumb:
> 
> http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/forza-motorsport-3/10048619.html
> 
> £18


Are you in the credits on this one?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

haha, nope - that was Juiced 2 : HIN  there's an undisclosed title we're currently working on i will be in though, long running driving game famous for driving through boxes down alley ways 

drew


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

buckas said:


> haha, nope - that was juiced 2 : Hin :d there's an undisclosed title we're currently working on i will be in though, long running driving game famous for driving through boxes down alley ways
> 
> drew


MM?!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I noticed in Sanys the other day they are selling the Elite for £175 with 2 games for £175 (including Pure).

Is this a good deal? - http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/sho..._value_pack_for_xbox_360.html?hnav=4294960203


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

think amazon's the cheapest at the mo shinester - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature....pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=54092387&pf_rd_i=15826471



maggi112 said:


> MM?!


nope


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

buckas said:


> nope


Damit! I want another game to come out that has a smart in it! Any more clues.

Unless its CTR?!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

So, for £199, i get the 360 Elite, Bioshock 2 and Wireless pack (worth £73) which includes Lego Batman & Pure?

Unless i've read that wrong.

What are Amazon like if goes wrong in warranty?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

£189.99 my end 

amazon are the dogs danglies when it comes to returns, tell them online you want to return an item, they send you (e-mail) a packing sticker to print and return it and organise pickup, and they'll refund or replace it there and then 

my white xbox has been going strong since end of 2006 :thumb:



maggi112 said:


> Damit! I want another game to come out that has a smart in it! Any more clues.
> 
> Unless its CTR?!


LOL!  what's CTR?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, i was using the Zex calculator!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

buckas said:


> think amazon's the cheapest at the mo shinester - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature....pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=54092387&pf_rd_i=15826471
> 
> nope


nfs?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

buckas said:


> LOL!  what's CTR?


Crash team racing  although, not long running (only been one game iirc) but it was amazing! And lots of crashing through boxes!


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I starting reading this post thinking i know loads of good games, but when you put an age limit in there, its actually a difficult thing to do.

If its anything other than racing now-a-days it carrys a 15 plus cert, and rightly so in most cases.


----------

